# Talgarth Asylum, Wales July 09



## Dystopia (Jul 26, 2009)

Visited with Skin. Was a wonderful day out and the asylum has gone down hill since my last visit. Most disappointing thing of all was that the old fashioned medical equipment had been taken.  There were some awesome evil-looking things in that lot that were a feast for my twisted imagination. A lot of the corridors have been demolished but there's still plenty of things to see and enjoy.

We were out til late and we got to see the local bats flying around. They're fascinating and cute little things although I know many people out there would disagree with me. There was also what I'm sure was a rabbit and a gorgeous fox. It's a wonderfully peaceful place at night as well as being filled with some very interesting sounds of nature. I highly recommend going to the back of the chapel late at night if you want to see the bats just skim past you and to hear some weird stuff in the bushes. 

A Nativity scene.






This place had some kick-arse fire places.





A main hall with lines on the ground for sports...so that's where my subconscious stole that idea from!










I think that Piglet ate and drank til the stuffing came out of him...heed this warning of the hazards of over indulgence. 





A rather intact bathroom.















Could someone please tell me what barrier nursing is?





A beautiful rose. There were some wonderful rose and buddliea plants around the site.










To see the rest, go here:http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/Dystopian_Wanderer/Talgarth Asylum 2009/


----------



## rhubarb (Jul 26, 2009)

nice to see that most of it is still intact


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 27, 2009)

Great photo's  though I wouldn't like to walk up those stairs! When did this place closed?


----------



## freebird (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like a great explore. I love bats too, in fact all wildlife so would have loved to have been there.


----------



## FieldyM (Jul 27, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> Could someone please tell me what barrier nursing is?



The term "barrier nursing" is given to a method of nursing care that has been used for over one hundred years when caring for a patient known or thought to be suffering from a contagious disease such as open pulmonary tuberculosis. It is sometimes called "bedside isolation." As the name implies, the aim is to erect a barrier to the passage of infectious pathogenic organisms between the contagious patient and other patients and staff in the hospital, and thence to the outside world. Preferably, all contagious patients are isolated in separate rooms, but when such patients must be nursed in a ward with others, screens are placed around the bed or beds they occupy. The nurses wear gowns, masks, and sometimes rubber gloves, and they observe strict rules that minimize the risk of passing on infectious agents. All equipment and utensils used to care for the patient are immediately placed in a bowl of sterilizing solution, and attending nurses observe surgical standards of cleanliness in hand washing after they have been attending the patient. Bedding is carefully moved in order to minimize the transmission of airborne particles, such as dust or droplets that could carry contagious material, and is cleansed in special facilities that include the use of steam heat for sterilization.


----------



## Dystopia (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, Fieldym.


----------

